# Your thoughts on tren and drol



## Magical (Aug 5, 2015)

Alright then...whats your thoughts on test, tren and drol for recomp considering liver toxicity?

Blast Info:

Test 350mg ew
Tren 150mg ew
Drol 100mg ed
Stane and hcg and all that shit too
Ralox for drol gyno


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 5, 2015)

do you already have gyno or just to have it on hand??  

id do more tes, lil more tren & 50mg drol if your really concerned with your liver.


----------



## Magical (Aug 5, 2015)

The ralox is on hand. I keep the test lower because I become emotionless any higher. Any higher on tren and I have boner problems lol. I havent started on drol, I wanted to hear opinions on running tren with drol since both compounds are considered liver toxic.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 5, 2015)

liver52, TUDCA & a tad bit of milk thistle.  

no boz what so ever & bloods at the halfway mark, where ever that is.  IMHO


----------



## HDH (Aug 5, 2015)

You should be fine man. 150 on the tren is pretty light. 

How long do you plan to run?

H


----------



## Magical (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks for the comments fellas. 

Im going to go for 6 weeks on the drol. Im on trt so I will run the test at 350mg ew for a few months with the tren then dial it back to 250mg ew when I drop the tren


----------



## HDH (Aug 6, 2015)

Have a great run.

H


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 6, 2015)

Definitely run the tren higher. Prepare to flip school buses for sport dude. You will be the strongest you have ever been in your life.


----------



## GSgator (Aug 6, 2015)

Keep us updated on how it goes I would like to hear how your strength increases sounds like a stellar cycle bro.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 6, 2015)

I'd bump the Tren a tad - perhaps 300 Mg weekly - and see how you respond. The PP issues you've encountered previously are most likely due to high (or low) E2. Get bloods mid-cycle and keep AI game tight (good choice using Stane over ADEX or Letro, IMO). 

On liver protect, I use a product called Synthergine which I swear they should be sending me bloody endorsement checks for as often as I mention it on here, but it works so I share it). Its a touch spendy, but the efficacy in my case and in many others is backed-up by bloodwork. I use it whenever I'm running anything harsh (tren & drol most definitely qualify  )

Good luck with the blast! Tren is a hell of a ride!

- Savage


----------



## Magical (Aug 16, 2015)

Little update:

Bumped up dosages slightly, feels like I have E2 balanced out. Ordered some synthergine, thanks to nblesavage. Will start drol once it arrives, hopefully early this week. 

Test 400mg ew
Tren 200mg ew
Stane 12.5mg E3D
HCG and NAC


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 16, 2015)

honestly your kidneys will be stressed more by tren and orals than ur liver will.  (ive gotten kidney/flank pains just minutes after taking methyl tren)  NAC will protect your liver from pretty much everything so u'll be good to go.   drol actually is one of the 'safer' orals in regard to hepatoxicity.    have fun!


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 19, 2015)

Not trying to hijack but...
Liver and kidney support has been mentioned. What do people thing about this product? I've never used it but was thinking of giving it a try during my next cycle that will include an oral. You can get a month supply for like $25 which isn't bad imp. 
http://5percentnutrition.com/liver-and-organ-defender.html


----------



## Magical (Aug 22, 2015)

Got the Synthergine. Started Monday with 100mg drol pwo. It was quite the rush, it came in a wave. I didnt know if I was gonna die or get ****ed up. I started working out and had crazy pumps, the shit was awesome. The wave got less and less everyday, now I dont even feel it kick in.  Still get awesome pumps ED tho. Started feeling like shit on day 4, not bad tho. Day 5 I felt like my blood pressure is up or E2 is out of whack. No nipple issues yet, burning or itching. So as far as strength gains, I havent noticed any yet. Ive been doing hypertrophy work outs tho. Next week I will lower reps and lift heavy and see what kind of damage I can do. 

Test 400mg ew
Tren 200mg ew
Drol 100mg ED
Stane 12.5mg E3D
HCG 500iu EW
Synthergine 4ml ED, split 8 hours

Thats it for now


----------



## Magical (Aug 26, 2015)

Update

1 week in and I have gotten the itchy nips. I took 20 mg of nolva, that seems to have settled it down. They are starting to itch again today, Im going to try some Ralox just to do it. Im happy with the drol tho, Im able to lift heavier weights for reps. I also seem to have a lot more energy during the workouts, so Ive been doing extra after the regular workouts. And the pumps...the pumps are great


----------



## tommyguns2 (Aug 26, 2015)

Seems like a large drol dose (100mg ED) for body recomp as your goal.  

I'd drop the drol down to 50mg ED, or even consider dropping it and adding var or winny instead.  Also, many have reported nice results with lower test and higher tren doses.  For example, dropping test down to 150mg/week and upping the tren to 400mg/week.  That would help with the itchy nips, since I'm assuming that estrogen due to the test.


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 27, 2015)

Subscribed


----------



## HDH (Aug 27, 2015)

Magical said:


> Update
> 
> 1 week in and I have gotten the itchy nips. I took 20 mg of nolva, that seems to have settled it down. They are starting to itch again today, Im going to try some Ralox just to do it. Im happy with the drol tho, Im able to lift heavier weights for reps. I also seem to have a lot more energy during the workouts, so Ive been doing extra after the regular workouts. And the pumps...the pumps are great



If the itchy nips are coming from the drol and not the test, one dose of nolve or ralox won't do it. You will have to dose as long as your on.

Do you know for sure where it's coming from going by past experience with the aas you are using?

H


----------



## Magical (Aug 27, 2015)

HDH said:


> If the itchy nips are coming from the drol and not the test, one dose of nolve or ralox won't do it. You will have to dose as long as your on.
> 
> Do you know for sure where it's coming from going by past experience with the aas you are using?
> 
> H



Yes, I have ran cycles with test and tren previously. The itchy nips started 1 week into the drol. Im just trying the ralox to see if its any good or not. Its an RUI chem. I know the nolva is good because I used the same batch for PCT and recovered (its been awhile since then). I have enough nolva or ralox to run with the drol for the remainder of the blast on drol.


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 27, 2015)

tommyguns2 said:


> Seems like a large drol dose (100mg ED) for body recomp as your goal.
> 
> I'd drop the drol down to 50mg ED, or even consider dropping it and adding var or winny instead.  Also, many have reported nice results with lower test and higher tren doses.  For example, dropping test down to 150mg/week and upping the tren to 400mg/week.  That would help with the itchy nips, since I'm assuming that estrogen due to the test.



What the fukk???
Don't drop the drol or add winny. EVER!!!


----------



## Magical (Aug 27, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> What the fukk???
> Don't drop the drol or add winny. EVER!!!



Def not dropping the drol after last nights workout. Back day was incredible. Strength is way up now. I dont want to go crazy with the weight, but it seems like there is no limit to what can be lifted. 

As for the var and winny, I have both on hand. But thats for another time.


----------



## tommyguns2 (Aug 27, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> What the fukk???
> Don't drop the drol or add winny. EVER!!!



Please explain.  The OP indicated he was looking to do a body recomp.  Am I wrong to assume that he wants to drop bodyfat while holding on to lean mass?  I know a few people had indicated that their appetite goes to crap on drol, but it's certainly not a side that everyone gets.  And many people experience significant water retention on the drol.  I've only run the old oxide drol, and I found that I was harder and held less water on winny with test/tren than with drol.  That made for a better body recomp for me.

What are your thoughts?  Or do you think that he shouldn't be doing a body recomp?


----------



## Stevethedream (Aug 27, 2015)

Tren+drol= MAGICAL! I loved running those two together. For example, I normally flat bench 225 for 15-17 reps but on drol I was able to pump out 26-29 reps....INSANE!!!


----------



## tommyguns2 (Aug 27, 2015)

Stevethedream said:


> Tren+drol= MAGICAL! I loved running those two together. For example, I normally flat bench 225 for 15-17 reps but on drol I was able to pump out 26-29 reps....INSANE!!!



No argument here on the combo being great.  Just curious if it's the proper combo (especially at 100mg drol ED) for a cycle in which body recomp is the goal.  I haven't run these two together, so it may work very well.  

If you love drol, keep it in, but still consider dropping the test down and increasing the tren up to 400mg/wk.  Tren does great things to the aesthetics of your physique.


----------



## Magical (Aug 28, 2015)

tommyguns2 said:


> No argument here on the combo being great.  Just curious if it's the proper combo (especially at 100mg drol ED) for a cycle in which body recomp is the goal.  I haven't run these two together, so it may work very well.
> 
> If you love drol, keep it in, but still consider dropping the test down and increasing the tren up to 400mg/wk.  Tren does great things to the aesthetics of your physique.



I'll be honest with you, Im a little hesitant to go higher on the tren. Shit, Im hesitant to go much higher on the test. I went with high doses of deca and test a while back and I had a really hard time recovering. Matter of fact I didnt recover. Im on trt because of it. My own fault. It was a pretty rough patch in my life. Now Im keeping it slow and steady, moderate doses. I dont like overwhelming aggression. I do, but I dont want any conflict on the homefront. Lifes good. Im not going pro, and Im not in a hurry for results. Slow and steady for me. I do appreciate the recommendations as Im sure you have had good experiences in your past cycles.

PS, I really feel like I need more cowbell


----------



## tommyguns2 (Aug 28, 2015)

We all need more cowbell, my friend!!

I'm' definately with you on the "less is more" approach with dosing.  I'm presently running only 150mg test U per week, with 20mg var ED and 3IU/day grey tops, and I'm 225 at just under 10% BF.  You don't need to go crazy with your doses when you're taking the long term approach.

Please update this thread with stats, how you're feeling, how the recomp is going, and maybe a few details on your diet.  I'm interested to see how this goes for you.


----------



## Magical (Aug 28, 2015)

34 yrs old
Male
220lbs
6'2"
18% bf
keto diet
2 weeks hypertrophy, 1 week strength training
The gym is going great, Im stronger so Im lifting heavier for more reps. Drol has cut my appetite, but I still eat all my meals. I could not eat but then I feel like shit. I have successfully cut out snacks with it though. I look bloated right now since starting drol, but that will fix it self when I stop the drol.


----------



## Magical (Sep 10, 2015)

My body is responding well to this mini blast. Noticable size gains while remaining trim, besides the intial bloat. I switched from working out during lunch break to working out at night, which gives more time for more exercises. The scale hasnt moved at all, so that is a good sign that Im on track with my diet for this recomp. Im still weighing in at 220lbs and looking good in the mirror. Im also increasing the tren to 300mg ew. So, current doses are as follows:
400mg test c ew
300mg tren a ew
100mg drol ed
HCG stane and synthergine


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 7, 2015)

Hey. Updates biotch. You like that synthergine?


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 7, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Hey. Updates biotch. You like that synthergine?



its the only supp ive ever used which had a clear & material impact on my AST and ALT scores, even when running Tren.


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 7, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Hey. Updates biotch. You like that synthergine?


Not tried it yet, but Nblesavage and Cobrastrike seems to love it. From what I've heard it's worth its weight in gold. Haven't put enough of a beating on my liver to feel the need to use it, in time I will be buying some though.
I.e. when I graduate to Tren/drol someday.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 7, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> its the only supp ive ever used which had a clear & material impact on my AST and ALT scores, even when running Tren.


Looks like I might have to bite the bullet and order some. Do you pin it or take orally?



Beedeezy said:


> Not tried it yet, but Nblesavage and Cobrastrike seems to love it. From what I've heard it's worth its weight in gold. Haven't put enough of a beating on my liver to feel the need to use it, in time I will be buying some though.
> I.e. when I graduate to Tren/drol someday.


I've heard the same. I'm running npp/drol soon.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 7, 2015)

Magical said:


> My body is responding well to this mini blast. Noticable size gains while remaining trim, besides the intial bloat. I switched from working out during lunch break to working out at night, which gives more time for more exercises. The scale hasnt moved at all, so that is a good sign that Im on track with my diet for this recomp. Im still weighing in at 220lbs and looking good in the mirror. Im also increasing the tren to 300mg ew. So, current doses are as follows:
> 400mg test c ew
> 300mg tren a ew
> 100mg drol ed
> HCG stane and synthergine



Sounds delightful


----------



## Magical (Oct 7, 2015)

I havent done any blood tests to confirm anything with the synthergine, I am on the second jug though. Its taken orally. As stated before, the scale still hasnt moved but my physique is improving. I get the "you are on gear" comments pretty often. My girl says Im looking bigger, but that may be from fat loss. Ive increased the dose of the tren to 400mg ew. The only sides Ive noticed is a bit of acne, nothing dramatic though. I take stane regularly, if I dont I get real grumpy and seek out altercations. Otherwise I stay pretty relaxed. The new protocol is as follows:

400mg test ew
400mg tren ew
100mg drol pwo
HCG stane and synthergine


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 7, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Looks like I might have to bite the bullet and order some. Do you pin it or take orally?



Oral. I run it at 50% of their stated dosage per kilo as well & still get good eficacy - basically 2 Mgs in the morning and 2 at night.


----------



## Magical (Oct 11, 2015)

Looks like thats a wrap for this little blast. After several discussions with the ole lady about how I have changed in the past few months, Im giving in. Im not very affectionate on test above 250mg a week, I know this. But honestly, I could have run this blast until I ran out of supplys. Im very comfortable with these dosages. But, all real men must make sacrifices at some point. I want to keep this chick around so I will run this again next year sometime. Im very happy with the results of this blast. Im headed back down to trt doses and I will be back to the romantic mofo in no time.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 12, 2015)

Good man for the self-awareness.


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 12, 2015)

Respect to know when to stop.. The synthergine is on my the get list.. Been running tren now for too long..


----------



## thqmas (Oct 12, 2015)

Magical said:


> Looks like thats a wrap for this little blast. After several discussions with the ole lady about how I have changed in the past few months, Im giving in. Im not very affectionate on test above 250mg a week, I know this. But honestly, I could have run this blast until I ran out of supplys. Im very comfortable with these dosages. But, all real men must make sacrifices at some point. I want to keep this chick around so I will run this again next year sometime. Im very happy with the results of this blast. Im headed back down to trt doses and I will be back to the romantic mofo in no time.



Now here's a real man


----------

